

Why You Should Use LaTeX - VelNZ
http://www.latextemplates.com/why-use-latex

======
mattkrea
Anyone else disagree with the initial assumption that the Word doc looks
worse?

I fully support alternatives to proprietary formats used by Pages and Office
but this just looks bad.

~~~
anigbrowl
Yep. I do agree that you can get better results out of Latex if you really
know your way around it, but that's always been the divider between word
processing an desktop publishing software (which is terrible for composition
but gives you great control over things like font kerning and other formatting
minutiae).

 _What you see in your .tex file is not what you get as the output._

The thing is, we used to have a bunch of word processors that worked that way
- Wordstar, word Perfect and so on. MS Word destroyed its competitors because
it turns out that most people _do_ want to see what they're going to get.
Sure, text-only is less distracting for writing but as soon as you go beyond
simple formatting needs or have a need to produce something nice-looking in a
limited time frame, markup systems are an utter pain in the ass for anyone but
professional users in the publishing industry.

